# ANyone else have a toddler that hates the playground?



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

I try to take DS (22 mo) to the playground at least once a week. Our visit consists of him watching the big kids play basketball, a 30 second ride in a swing, and a quick investigation of the platform where the slides and whatnot are. He does not slide, climb, swing, ride, or do anything that's there. I've tried to do it with him, or show him, but he really has no interest. He actually looks fearful. He's happier just collecting woodchips and moving them from place to place for 45 minutes.

We're a very outdoorsy family and he's outside dooing all sorts of activities constantly, but the playground seems to only cause anxiety. He also has no interest in the other kids there but he likes to socialize at Music Together no problem.

Should I stop tyring to force the playground? Is it important? Frankly, I couldn't care less if we ever went back but it just seems like such a noraml kid-thing to do.


----------



## aiyasmama (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it too much or force the issue. My DD (26 months) has gone through phases of being too scared to try playground equipment (she won't use the slide right now, for example) and still isn't really ready to interact with other kids in that kind of environment. I think if your DS is observing other kids at the park and moving woodchips around, he is still "making use" of the park and eventually he will probably try out the equipment, probably just out of the blue when he's ready.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

My DD was definitely like that at that age. Even now, she prefers the playground that has leftover toys/bikes/kitchen and will ignore the classic playground equipment. I try to make sure that she spends time outside, but whatever she wants to do (including moving woodchips around) is fine with me.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't say DS hates it, but he doesn't really make use of it most of the time! He will climb up the steps, stand on the platform, and climb back down. Then he plays with the rocks. He also likes to turn the steering wheels. That's about it. But he loves going, so we go.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD loves the playground and always has, but sometimes she doesn't want to do the slides or whatever. She hated those rubber baby/toddler swings, but likes the big kid/regular swing now that she's bigger. She's 2.5, but very tall and very agile/athletic. She still never lasts on a swing for more than 30 seconds, but now it's her choice to get on/off simply because she's more mobile.

Hh, and forget a covered slide. She's NOT going through THAT torture, thankyouverymuch! The big plastic tubes, though (basically the same idea, but horizontal, no incline)? Great fun!


----------



## Crafty (Jan 13, 2003)

My ds was terrified of a lot of the park for years.







He was absolutely terrified of slides, couldn't walk over bridges, wouldn't go into tunnels or tubes, hated the rocks/wood chips that were on most playgrounds...Sometimes going to the park wasn't much fun at all. In retrospect, it had a LOT to do with his sensory issues (he was diagnosed with a sensory processing disorder at around 5), but he's also just a cautious, overly fearful kid in general, too.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

My ds loves the park now, but there have been times taht we went to the park and all he did was move the wood chips around for half an hour. Pick them up, bring them to me, go back, get more, stack them up on the edge of the slide, knock them over.....apparently the wood chip fun is endless.









When he was learning to climb steps all he did was go up and down the steps the whole time. Any attempts to let him swing, or go down the slide or whatever were met with stiff resistance and bloodcurdling screams.

I think it just depends on where they are developmentally and what their itnerests are at that phase in time. Now he is back to running around trying to get on everythign at once....


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, has your child ever seen YOU going down the slide, climbing & having fun on the equipment?


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

How strange... my DS loves the playground, but when we got there yesterday he started crying and said, "I don't like this playground!" I asked why and he said, "Because it's a sad playground!" ??? He was totally fine the last time we were there, so I have no idea where this is coming from.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fay* 
Well, has your child ever seen YOU going down the slide, climbing & having fun on the equipment?










LOL, mine has!!!! I love to play on the equipment......some parks ar better than others and whenever I see a new type of playground equipment I always check it out. not sure if I should be embarrassed about that....


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fay* 
Well, has your child ever seen YOU going down the slide, climbing & having fun on the equipment?









Oh yes. I swing, climb, rope swing, and yes I even squeeze my big adult butt down the kiddie slide all while smiling and having fun. DS looks at me like I'm nuts.

He's just never taken tot he playground. We've been going since he was 10 mo and he always just looked at the kids playing like "what's wrong with these people?" lol

He's just a quiet kid who is happier with his garden hose and salad spinner or running around at our stable than he is at a public park.


----------

